# Vision Express Offers



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

At the moment, Vision Express is offering half price eye tests and 10% off prescription glasses...

[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (16 Mar 2009)

I see you're keeping a good *ahem* eye out for specs bargains today


----------



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

Thats it Gipi! To be honest, I need to get an eye test myself, so decided to 'share' my findings.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Mar 2009)

I think it might be cheaper in NI or the UK tbh.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

Yep, thats true, but this is an offer for ROI for those who can't/won't make that trip


----------

